# swissvax nano express



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Thought i would try this new product i tell you what i think of it. Its only a quick detail spray but it gives a good shine and was quite easy to apply took a bit of buffing to get off but nothing major. So all in all quite pleased with it, only took about 15 mins to do the car. It says it will last about a month so not bad for a spray on product.


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

If you think thats good you should try Zaino Z8 spray sealant.

Robbie


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Hmmm......How much :?:


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

www.zainoeurope.com

Robbie


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Fancy detailing spray at a relatively high cost - £25.00 is our Swissvax Nano Express :wink:

As much as I love and exclusively use Swissvax products this is SV marketing in much the same way as other high product manufacturers are..Zymol with their Field Glaze, Zaino with whatever it is they're pushing etc.

They're simply finish enhancers (and maybe a small amount of finish extending) Using them will give the finish a little "lift" but the same result can be achieved in a far more economical way....try some Meguiars Last Touch, buy a gallon for less than £20.00 and dilute 1part Last Touch with 9-10 parts water.

Wash and rinse your car, spray the diluted solution onto the wet paint and dry off with a m/f towel - or, wash and dry the paint, then spray on solution and buff off - you'll get the same result :wink:

Dave


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Fancy detailing spray at a relatively high cost - £25.00 is our Swissvax Nano Express :wink:
> 
> As much as I love and exclusively use Swissvax products this is SV marketing in much the same way as other high product manufacturers are..Zymol with their Field Glaze, Zaino with whatever it is they're pushing etc.
> 
> ...


So you dont know what Z8 is yet you say LT will do the same job? i can assure you it wont.

Robbie


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

magic1 said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > Fancy detailing spray at a relatively high cost - £25.00 is our Swissvax Nano Express :wink:
> ...


If you say so <sigh>

My reply, go and read it again, grouped SV's Nano Express with Zymol's Field Glaze and Zaino Z8(thanks for reminding me) as quick detailers - and whatever way you cut it, they're all quick detailers.

If you think I'm wrong, I'm not the only one:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=69333

Your response smacks somewhat of your hasty reply to my "how to clay" guide where you told me I was wrong to suggest that Sonus Green clay was a mild clay...

As the with all the advice I give here, it's based on experience and testing of similar groups of products. If I find something that gives similar, or better results, than some of the more costly products - I'll let people know. They're all sufficiently intelligent on to make their own minds up.

I've used the Zaino range and I'm well aware of what Z8 as a product is designed to do; on a cost/volume perspective it's very poor value for money - my opinion of course! I don't use the Zaino range simply because it doesn't give the results my customers demand and expect....there are other reasons too which I'll expand on later in a seperate post

So, please, because I was too lazy to search out what Zaino called its QD product (and that's what it is) don't assume I don't know what it is or what it does.

On a seperate note, how would you like to contribute something of value to forum? Plenty more subjects that could be worthy of a sticky to help the novice and experienced DIY detailers on here.
You may find it a little more rewarding than snapping at my ankles :wink:

Dave


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Dave,

I've got a dumb question for you mate - sometimes I wonder if I should be blonde.

You know you put about the dilution ratio for Meg's Last Touch.....what would happen if I was to get it wrong ?....say, too much MLT to water, etc. It's just that I was thinking of getting some as I'm coming to the end of my Meg's QD

Many Thanks,

Tees

PS. sorry for the hijack ian222 :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

If you get it "wrong" nothing disasterous will happen!

I'm sure I'm using it at the max dilution ratio (it must be a Scottish thing :roll: ) Other's have used it at much lower ratio's ie 1:1 >1:6 still gives the paint a lift, still dries off as easily but IMO it's wasteful...nothing more and nothing less.

Are you using SV wax? If yes, then my suggested dilution ratio works perfectly as a gloss extender/enhancer 

Dave


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey Dave,
off topic but thanks for sharing your info [smiley=thumbsup.gif] I am a novice at this cleaning lark but find it very interesting what can be acheived by you guys.
I love the results that magic1 gets viewing his work on the detailing forum. However (this is the part where you come in) if I believed everything from that forum, I would have a garage full of very expensive products and many useless techniques cluttering up my pea brain. An honest, reasoned view, backed up by knowledge and experience is what helps me best, not, "dont be stupid, of course you need to snow foam first, its essential, and you must use this or that product cos its the best" or something similar - as posted by some guy who heard this from another guy who read it on tinternet! 
So thanks again.

Simon

I still dont get how people can say one is the best - zaino, colly, sv, dodo, menz, poorboys ect :?


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> If you get it "wrong" nothing disasterous will happen!
> 
> I'm sure I'm using it at the max dilution ratio (it must be a Scottish thing :roll: ) Other's have used it at much lower ratio's ie 1:1 >1:6 still gives the paint a lift, still dries off as easily but IMO it's wasteful...nothing more and nothing less.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave,

Yeah, I'm using SV Onyx at the moment - started in at the bottom.....smells lush 

Thanks for the advice :wink:


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

redsi72 said:


> Hey Dave,
> off topic but thanks for sharing your info [smiley=thumbsup.gif] I am a novice at this cleaning lark but find it very interesting what can be acheived by you guys.
> I love the results that magic1 gets viewing his work on the detailing forum. However (this is the part where you come in) if I believed everything from that forum, I would have a garage full of very expensive products and many useless techniques cluttering up my pea brain. An honest, reasoned view, backed up by knowledge and experience is what helps me best, not, "dont be stupid, of course you need to snow foam first, its essential, and you must use this or that product cos its the best" or something similar - as posted by some guy who heard this from another guy who read it on tinternet!
> So thanks again.
> ...


Thanks for your kind words Simon

Robbie


----------



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

I have taken in everyone's comments, tips & advice on this forum and all have a valid opinion and its up to me which ones I use. I really appreciate experts & enthusiast posting information as I'm sure a whole host of Forum members are. Personally I dont feel its right "slagging" off other people who are trying to help (IMO). Not wanting to side with anyone but I have used Jac-in-a-box guides to excellent effect and the fact he takes time to post detailed information is a huge plus. However, like I have said all information posted is beneficial to us newbie detailers.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

redsi72 said:


> Detailing World...if I believed everything from that forum, I would have a garage full of very expensive products and many useless techniques cluttering up my pea brain. An honest, reasoned view, backed up by knowledge and experience is what helps me best, not, "dont be stupid, of course you need to snow foam first, its essential, and you must use this or that product cos its the best" or something similar - as posted by some guy who heard this from another guy who read it on tinternet!
> So thanks again.
> 
> Simon
> ...


Knowing what to do, what to use, how often etc is a minefield...and I'll happily admit I get suckered every now and then by the latest and greatest wonder product, I've a shedful of stuff gathering dust and spiders that bears testament to my gullibility!

It seems the detailing product industry is booming with a bewildering array of products being marketed - picking your way through all the products available can and will empty your wallet rapidly. Lots of the stuff is pretty good and it's not always the mostly costly products, at the end of the day it all depends on what you want - ease of use, long lasting finish, maintenance needs once done, cost etc.
There is a knack to cutting apart the marketing blurb from manufacturers and the re-sellers of those products (I haven't fully got it!) 
Too many vested interests at play for complete honesty together with large sums of cash tied up in products that re-sellers have to get out the door...someone's going to get caught with the proverbial damp squib.

There is a lot of useful information on techniques and products on detailingworld (or retailingworld as a few in the know would cynically call it) But as you've seen, there are the proponents of the "you must do the X, Y or Z" as part of the process invariably involving a considerable investment of cash in tools and materials. "Snowfoam" and its derivatives is a case in point ...I've made my thoughts clear on this in earlier posts. Necessary? No. Fun? Yes. Good for pro-detailers show off pictures? Possibly!

My thoughts have always been to "keep it simple" and pretty much I've (I think) been found to be spot on. Having said that, no-one is bound by my advice - it's offered freely and without being constrained by any ties to a particular manufacturer. I'm not in anyones pocket, no targets to achieve and I'm not hawking for work (Mrs J-i-a-B reclaims me during the winter along with the dentists, doctors and surgeons :roll: )

As for "what's best"? 
The answer is simple really; whatever suits you and your budget that gives you a result you're happy with...if feel you could do better, then I'm (and a lot of other folk) are around to try and point you in the right direction 



Hammer216 said:


> I have taken in everyone's comments, tips & advice on this forum and all have a valid opinion and its up to me which ones I use. I really appreciate experts & enthusiast posting information as I'm sure a whole host of Forum members are. Personally I dont feel its right "slagging" off other people who are trying to help (IMO). Not wanting to side with anyone but I have used Jac-in-a-box guides to excellent effect and the fact he takes time to post detailed information is a huge plus. However, like I have said all information posted is beneficial to us newbie detailers.


That's the way to use the information on here...sift through it and make your own mind up.

I don't think there was any "slagging off" going on...just an impetuous response to a considered and reasoned post :wink: But it would be good to see another pro making a contribution that provides additional value to the forum and in particular this section...just so much better than sitting on a fence like a vulture waiting to make a kill!
I live in hope 

If there is any slagging off going on I'll stamp on it quickly - and if it's me involved, I'll get stamped on just as quickly !

Dave


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> redsi72 said:
> 
> 
> > Detailing World...if I believed everything from that forum, I would have a garage full of very expensive products and many useless techniques cluttering up my pea brain. An honest, reasoned view, backed up by knowledge and experience is what helps me best, not, "dont be stupid, of course you need to snow foam first, its essential, and you must use this or that product cos its the best" or something similar - as posted by some guy who heard this from another guy who read it on tinternet!
> ...


I must say that what you have written is 100% spot on Dave (god that hurt)

Robbie


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks for the "detailed" reply Dave [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Simon


----------

